# 18 New Bootanimations



## liquidzgrl (Jul 4, 2011)

Boot Animation *will work* on Droid, Droid 2, Droid X, Nexus S, Thunderbolt and probably others as well 

*Click Images to Download* 



 
  

  

  

  

  

*
Instructions below for 2 variations of how to install:

**For Tbolt rooted users you might find that your bootanimation is not in system/media but instead might be located in system/customize/resource instead **

:icon_exclaim:**VERY IMPORTANT::icon_exclaim:*

After downloading, for users that are not already familiar with this you will need to make sure that you rename the boot animation when ready to use to the name* bootanimation.zip* exactly as I have it spelled there and I do believe that it is case sensitive.

Also, if you are a newly rooted user or are not sure how to replace this I recommend using *root explorer* - and then follow these steps:

*1.Rename file xyz.zip(this is not going to be the name just an example i used) to bootanimation.zip
**
2.Copy or Move File

3.Go to System/Media
Note: (to avoid having to backup the one you are using now you can place in date/local directory instead of system and when you want your old one back all you have to do is delete this one)

4.Select Read/Write setting

5.Paste and click OK to overwrite
(possibly copy this to another directory for a backup or simply rename to .bak before overwriting/pasting or you will lose the bootanimation already in your phone)

6.Long press to generate menu and select permissions

7.Select rw-r-r or use all permissions

8.Select Read/Only setting

9.Reboot and Enjoy:yahoo:
**
Another option is to:*

*(Sorry do not know if this will work on roms other than Liquids- meaning the data/local part only)*

*put the bootanimation.zip, using terminal into data/local ...
typing command:

#su
#cp /sdcard/bootanimation.zip /data/local/

Keep the spaces it won't work without them also do not type the # symbols 
# = superuser privileges
$ = no super user privileges*

Some Credits reserved to Dream-scene as i used their image for part of the radial animations. 
*Thank You everyone for your continued support. 
**Click here to DONATE* 
*

*


----------



## SoDev (Jul 5, 2011)

Very cool. Can't wait to try some out. Thanks.

Sent from the Bolt via Tapatalk


----------

